
Porting a 75,000 line native iOS app to Flutter - MarkMc
https://medium.com/flutter-community/finished-porting-a-75-000-line-native-ios-app-to-flutter-b5c0bff93715
======
childintime
Nice short article, and another endorsement of Flutter. Notable:

> After the port, the Flutter app had half as many lines of code as the
> original iOS app.

While supporting 2 platforms.

